# Updated Herf with Stu in Detroit, June 16th Herf



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Since the details of the herf have changed quite a bit in the original thread, this one contains updated information.

*Date: *Monday, June 16th
*Time: *6:00pm and on
*Where: * Robusto's in Grosse Pointe. (Details about Robusto's location can be found HERE)

Other Details to be worked out: If anyone is going to be driving in from, or around Dearborn, Stu can use a lift to the herf. The previous herf location was going to be close to his hotel, but it was moved to G.P to accommodate the greater numbers of Metro Detroit gorillas. If anyone can help out, shoot Stu a PM.

We'll start a new attendance list since the previous had a lot of unconfirmed maybes..

1) St. Lou Stu
2) Mark THS


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

1) St. Lou Stu
2) Mark THS
3) Jbailey (still maybe)


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

1) St. Lou Stu
2) Mark THS
3) Jbailey (still maybe)
4) Detroit and Ms. Detroit:chk
5) Maurice and guest.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Booker McBookovich is coming? Its a herf now. :ss

Who's that Maurice character? Never heard of him. Sounds like a real derelict


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> 1) St. Lou Stu
> 2) Mark THS
> 3) Jbailey (still maybe)
> 4) Detroit and Ms. Detroit:chk
> ...


Yea baby it's herf time in the City


----------



## BigDilly (May 4, 2008)

Lock me down on the list, plus one or two pals.:ss:ss:ss


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Hmmmm.....depends on my travel schedule, but I will try to make it.


----------



## CJupdike (Sep 7, 2005)

1) St. Lou Stu
2) Mark THS
3) Jbailey (still maybe)
4) Detroit and Ms. Detroit
5) Maurice and guest.
6) Sailchase and SailKat
7) CJupdike (still a game day decision)


----------



## BigDilly (May 4, 2008)

1) St. Lou Stu
2) Mark THS
3) Jbailey (still maybe)
4) Detroit and Ms. Detroit
5) Maurice and guest.
6) Sailchase and SailKat
7) CJupdike (still a game day decision)
8) BigDilly


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> Booker McBookovich is coming? Its a herf now. :ss
> 
> Who's that Maurice character? Never heard of him. Sounds like a real derelict


lol I'm telling him u said that. I'm sure he'll [email protected]


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

You mean this guy? Maurice is not allowed to come unless he color corordinates his herfador, that is unless he brings both of them :tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

That _*has*_ to be photoshopped. I dont ever recall meeting that guy.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> That _*has*_ to be photoshopped. I dont ever recall meeting that guy.


I just told. Your n trouble now.


----------



## Mauirce (Jul 11, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> That _*has*_ to be photoshopped. I dont ever recall meeting that guy.


See now why you wanna act like you don't know me?
Now I'm really gonna have some fun on your behalf just so next time you don't forget me. 
LOL 
:cb


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:tg:tg:r

I wanna herf!


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

Old Sailor said:


> :tg:tg:r
> 
> I wanna herf!


See you in London!! http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=characters/character0117.gif


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Gonna do what I can to go.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> :tg:tg:r
> 
> I wanna herf!


August 1st and 2nd.:tu



DETROITPHA357 said:


> 1) St. Lou Stu
> 2) Mark THS
> 3) Jbailey (still maybe)
> 4) Detroit
> 5) Maurice and guest.


----------



## jamesb3 (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm still a maybe also, gonna depend on how I feel after coming home from Orlando after 4 days at Disney on the 15th.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

I should be able to make it after work.


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

BigDilly said:


> 1) St. Lou Stu
> 2) Mark THS
> 3) Jbailey (still maybe)
> 4) Detroit and Ms. Detroit
> ...


9) 357

I'm in! C-ya there.


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Two pages in and I finally get to post!
Sorry, been busy and distracted.

I can't wait for this one fellas! Looks like we'll have a good crowd.:tu


1) St. Lou Stu
2) Mark THS
3) Jbailey (still maybe)
4) Detroit and Ms. Detroit
5) Maurice and guest.
6) Sailchase and SailKat
7) CJupdike (still a game day decision)
8) BigDilly
9) 357


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

My power JUST came back.

Glad to see more folks joined in on the herf


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

I should be able to swing by for this one. Any word on if we can swing the upstairs? We might take over the downstairs.

Damn, we gotta get Stu to come back in town for our next Herf-n-Shoot this summer. I'm breaking out the rifles this time, gonna give the pistols a rest.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

ZYA_LTR said:


> I should be able to swing by for this one. Any word on if we can swing the upstairs? We might take over the downstairs.
> 
> Damn, we gotta get Stu to come back in town for our next Herf-n-Shoot this summer. I'm breaking out the rifles this time, gonna give the pistols a rest.


Monday at 6pm....I cant imagine its going to be filled up. Upstairs has never been much of a problem. We can take over our usual corner


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

The 1st herf we had the we took over an entire section so I'm sure we will need the room. theres always extra people around. I'm sure were n4a good time fellas(; Mark Mo can't wait2c u LOL yes he's still laughing.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Does anyone want to call to reserve upstairs then?


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Lookin forward to it fellas.
Rental car is in my name so I should be able to get myself there w/ an addy.
Please fill me in w/ that.


Sleep calls.:hn


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

St. Lou Stu said:


> Lookin forward to it fellas.
> Rental car is in my name so I should be able to get myself there w/ an addy.
> Please fill me in w/ that.
> 
> Sleep calls.:hn


Link in the first post :tu


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> Link in the first post :tu


My bad... like I said.... TIRED!:r


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

See you guys tomorrow eve at Robustos!:ss


----------



## BigDilly (May 4, 2008)

*Dertroit Gorillas Click For Herf Info on Monday June 16th*

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=161655

See y'all there:ss


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Dertroit Gorillas Click For Herf Info on Monday June 16th*

See ya there!
Probably closer to 7:00PM for me now.

Tim


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Fingers crossed I dont have a long work day tomorrow. Hope to see your guys there.:tu


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Most likely I'm out. Will be working most of the day at the shop here.


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Jbailey said:


> Most likely I'm out. Will be working most of the day at the shop here.


Awwwww man!
I'm gonna be flying all day. Ok, for an hour and a half.....

Travel humi is packed with a weeks worth of smokes.... I hope that lasts me through tonight!
:mn


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

It's looking good for me so far, im staying under the radar for the moment.


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> It's looking good for me so far, im staying under the radar for the moment.


Just avoid all fields and puddles, and drive safely! See you guys later, it is still a go for me, wifey has blessed me with herf freedom tonight.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

I'll probably make it out there this evening, may even run down to the outlet for a bit before hand


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Sancho said:


> I'll probably make it out there this evening, may even run down to the outlet for a bit before hand


Sweet, look forward to seeing you again stranger!

Did you see the Neos for sale on MGO?


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Ugh..I hope to get out of here soon. What a nightmare day. 

A few Retail Frauds that should have been stopped. A bogus hostage situation called in by some idiot to Farmington and Troy PD. I forgot my cell phones at home, so I have no communication besides a friggin radio while I'm at work. I JUST WANT TODAY TO END!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I wish someone woulda told me.... Like Markths....when we chilled all weekend.... and Sancho...I hold you 2 personally responsible.


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

St. Lou Stu said:


> Awwwww man!
> I'm gonna be flying all day. Ok, for an hour and a half.....
> 
> Travel humi is packed with a weeks worth of smokes.... I hope that lasts me through tonight!
> :mn


Hey you can never have too many sticks going into a herf... You never know how many you give away... :chk

Have a good time up there Tim... if those Detroit guys step out of line let the FRH's know... :gn


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Sancho said:


> I'll probably make it out there this evening, may even run down to the outlet for a bit before hand


Good I've got something for you that's been sitting on my desk for a couple of months :chk:chk

By the way

I'm on the way!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

JPH said:


> I wish someone woulda told me.... Like Markths....when we chilled all weekend.... and Sancho...I hold you 2 personally responsible.


Psssh, now you should like Booker.

Would you have made it up for this? It was pretty informal.


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> Psssh, now you should like Booker.
> 
> Would you have made it up for this? It was pretty informal.


Informal??? I wish somebody woulda told me! I wore my best Speedo!

Nice meeting you guys that I haven't seen before!
Good seeing the old faces too!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

St. Lou Stu said:


> Informal??? I wish somebody woulda told me! I wore my best Speedo!
> 
> Nice meeting you guys that I haven't seen before!
> Good seeing the old faces too!


:r It was nice meeting with you. Next time we'll get some more time to chat.

Next time you'll have to make it to the Robusto's Friday/Saturday herfs. Those get a bit more lively and lengthy.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> :r It was nice meeting with you. Next time we'll get some more time to chat.
> 
> Next time you'll have to make it to the Robusto's Friday/Saturday herfs. Those get a bit more lively and lengthy.


Mark it sad when you and Sancho take off earlier than the Old Man By the Sea


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

sailchaser said:


> Mark it sad when you and Sancho take off earlier than the Old Man By the Sea


I think Sancho and I both hit our 35 cigar max for 48 hours.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

I was dreaming in maduro last night


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

I was dreaming about free cigars stuck in the windshield wipers of the 'Stang when I came out of Robustos....then it came true!


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

like magic! The stang was trying to light up....but it couldn't


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

White97Jimmy said:


> I was dreaming about free cigars stuck in the windshield wipers of the 'Stang when I came out of Robustos....then it came true!




You _know_ James is parking next to the G6 and Monte Carlo at the next herf.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Sancho said:


> like magic! The stang was trying to light up....but it couldn't


Frickin California Emissions...


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

That's all I need....for my car to light itself on fire.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> You _know_ James is parking next to the G6 and Monte Carlo at the next herf.


I parked next to a G6 and Monte at work today. Maybe when I leave, there will be a stogie waiting for me!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

sailchaser said:


> Mark it sad when you and Sancho take off earlier than the *Old Man By the Sea*


Hey.....I wasn't even there!!!:r:r:chk


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

White97Jimmy said:


> That's all I need....for my car to light itself on fire.


God how awesome would that insurance claim be


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Hey.....I wasn't even there!!!:r:r:chk


Dave I was refereing to the US version not the true one :tu

Gosh I bring the ALFA out and see if it will attract old cigars, I wonder


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

sailchaser said:


> I'm on the way!!!!!!!!!


Whyyy didnt u call and remind me



Mark THS said:


> Psssh, now you should like Booker.


:tg



Old Sailor said:


> Hey.....I wasn't even there!!!:r:r:chk


Me either

WHY DIDNT ANYONE CALL MEEEEEEE I thought about it today while I was at work and said Awww SH!TTTT... Glad u guys had a good time (no im not)


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Whyyy didnt u call and remind me
> 
> :tg
> 
> ...


Because you changed your phone # for the millionth time Big Guy!!!!!!:chk

by the way you missed some great fishing today PICTURES AT 11 opps no pictures we had a feast for dinner tonight


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

sailchaser said:


> Because you changed your phone # for the millionth time Big Guy!!!!!!:chk


Hummmm U got the work no (not 2many people have that) face it it's your faught and thats that:r:r:r Man I wish I could have made that. I was waiting for the day, oh well maybe next time:hn


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hummmm U got the work no (not 2many people have that) face it it's your faught and thats that:r:r:r Man I wish I could have made that. I was waiting for the day, oh well maybe next time:hn


It can't be my fualt I'm the Captian,and you got to many numbers :chk


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

The previous exchange just caused me to go into seizure


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> The previous exchange just caused me to go into seizure


Mark stay out of this you got your own problem with some one following you:hn:hn


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> The previous exchange just caused me to go into seizure


Maurice said he know's some1that will give u mouth2mouth and then he did this:r:r:r:r:r:r
I told him thats not funny


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

sailchaser said:


> Mark stay out of this you got your own problem with some one following you:hn:hn


u post seconds b4me, We were thinking the same thing LOL Ohhhh Mark poor Mark


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> The previous exchange just caused me to go into seizure


Kath told me to play nice, Stick a Cigar in your mouth so you don't swallow you tongue


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> The previous exchange just caused me to go into seizure





sailchaser said:


> *Kath told me to play nice, Stick a Cigar in your mouth so you don't swallow* you tongue


WOW I reall could go all over the place with this one:r but mark have enough to deal with already


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> WOW I reall could go all over the place with this one:r but mark have enough to deal with already


So could I but it's hard to type when I'm laughing so hard


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

sailchaser said:


> So could I but it's hard to type when I'm laughing so hard


Why mark stop posting, is he ok.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Glad everyone had fun. Will be heading to Detroit on Thursday to catch a flight out to Vermont for my friends wedding.

Thread Jack ( does anyone know how much it costs to park at the Detroit airport?)


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Jbailey said:


> Glad everyone had fun. Will be heading to Detroit on Thursday to catch a flight out to Vermont for my friends wedding.
> 
> Thread Jack ( does anyone know how much it costs to park at the Detroit airport?)


I think $8 per day. Look online for discounts. Have a safe and wonderful trip and come home safe:tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I think $8 per day. Look online for discounts. Have a safe and wonderful trip and come home safe:tu


We Use the US park and Shuttle,prices and discounts are on line,it's on

Merrimian

http://www.us-park.com/


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> Psssh, now you should like Booker.
> 
> Would you have made it up for this? It was pretty informal.


What do you think I'm some kind of herf snob or something...lol


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Man you guys are relentless


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

It comes with age my young friend :tu


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Jbailey said:


> Glad everyone had fun. Will be heading to Detroit on Thursday to catch a flight out to Vermont for my friends wedding.
> 
> Thread Jack ( does anyone know how much it costs to park at the Detroit airport?)


On my way out yesterday the on site lot said $10/day.
But..... there was a car on the side of the onramp to 94 when I came in on Monday and it was still there on Friday, so........ I'd just park there and walk to the terminal. Free parking!

Sorry I missed you and Mo Booker. I figgered you guys were just stuck somewhere.:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

St. Lou Stu said:


> On my way out yesterday the on site lot said $10/day.
> But..... there was a car on the side of the onramp to 94 when I came in on Monday and it was still there on Friday, so........ I'd just park there and walk to the terminal. Free parking!
> 
> Sorry I missed you and Mo Booker. I figgered you guys were just stuck somewhere.:r


:rMan I hope your joking. 
No we were not stuck:tg
I (chris) just straight up forgot (work) man my bad. Im sure we will have more to come tho.:tu


----------

